# Multisim 8



## jorgel (Ene 15, 2006)

Colegas tengo instalado el *Multisim v8* y el *Ultiboard v7*, en el primero estoy dando mis primeros pasos, pero no se nada como llevarlo al ultiboard 7 para hacer los impresos.
necesito que me orienten o me envien tutoriales para poder defenderme algo.
Espero ancioso por alguna informaciónrmacio.
felicidade a todos los colegas por el nuevo año.
jorgel


----------



## emapalla (Nov 22, 2006)

hola que tal, yo estoy usando este simalor que es muy poderoso pero cuando quiero simula circuitos como un oscilador con tres inversores no puedo ver la forma de onda el capasitor, si alguin sabe algo se lo agradeceria u

muchas gracias y saludos


----------



## David Alarcon (Feb 5, 2007)

Me gustaría saber, qué de nuevo tiene el Multisim 9 a comparación del 8?

Gracias por sus respuestas


----------



## helljacks (Feb 24, 2007)

bueno primeramente yo soy estudiante la mayoria de mis practicas tengo que diseñarlas en el multisim el problema es que e¿mexico esta fallando mucho el multisim 8 en verdad te rtecomiendo primeramente pasar al 9 o regresar al 7 


salu2 desde guadalajara


----------



## cuervo666 (May 24, 2007)

tengo una pregunta.....tengo instalado el multisim 7.5......y no se si es posible sacar el diagrama de Z vs f....en un circuito R-L o R-C.....en contre un manual pero esta en ingles y por lo poco que entiendo ....no veo tal tema en las simulaciones.....es`posible con el multisim o no  ?


----------



## prens (Jun 11, 2007)

bueno yo necesito saber donde puedo conseguir este programa de multisim v8, no se si puedo descargarlo de algun lugar mejor


saludos


----------

